# Manual Stabilizer Seized Up



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello, we were on our last trip and I was manually cranking down the stabilizers, and I was on the driver's side rear stabilizer and about half-way down it started getting harder to turn until it was completely seized up. I tried applying WD-40 to all areas of the mechanisms, but nothing changed. It was so frozen, I had to unbolt the entire stabilizer from the camper just so i could leave the site. I couldn't see any foreign objects in the threads (that i could tell), so i don't know what could be the problem.

Anybody have any ideas on whats wrong and also how i can fix it? Its very weird, Ive never had this happen before.

Thank you so much for any help you can give.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guessing you have some debris in the threads. Might be hard to remove it, but at this point what do you have to lose by applying a lot of pressure?

I normally clean each stabilizer rod 2-3 times per summer and then reapply a layer of grease, in my attempt to avoid the situation you're currently in.

Keep us advised on your progress.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guessing you have some debris in the threads. Might be hard to remove it, but at this point what do you have to lose by applying a lot of pressure?
> 
> I normally clean each stabilizer rod 2-3 times per summer and then reapply a layer of grease, in my attempt to avoid the situation you're currently in.
> 
> Keep us advised on your progress.


OK, well It felt like the long rod was going to snap since I was turning it so far. Ill try and go to a friend's garage and put it in a vice grip and get a long arm ratchet on it.

Ill let you know how it goes...

Also, what type of grease do you use, synthetic or the real stuff?

Thank you


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guessing you have some debris in the threads. Might be hard to remove it, but at this point what do you have to lose by applying a lot of pressure?
> 
> I normally clean each stabilizer rod 2-3 times per summer and then reapply a layer of grease, in my attempt to avoid the situation you're currently in.
> 
> Keep us advised on your progress.


I was told never to use grease on them. Every particle of road dust will stick to the grease and cause this sort of problem. I've been using nothing but silicone spray a couple times a year and haven't had any issues.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I have found that greasing them can help---or not, If you have to do some gravel roads, or a muddy site, grease may not be the answer. I try to wire brush the threads in the spring, and then a bit of W-40 just to keep them moving.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

I hit everything underneath that shows signs of rust - including the stabilizer screws - with Rust Oleum Rust Refromer at least once a year to try to stay ahead of things. The screws get sprayed then run in and out a few times to spread the paint out evenly. During the season I hit the screws with a dry teflon spray - the same stuff I use on the slide mechanisms. They always seem to work great.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been told that liquid dish soap works to keep them clean and lubed. Seems to work well but I only have used it a couple of years.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I use WD40 on mine several times a summer when I'm loading up to go. The WD40 spray cans have that fold down "smart straw" and it shoots a few feet so you can shoot the length of the threaded rod before raising the jacks. And its relatively cheap, and has a million other uses in the garage...


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Good news everybody, I took it to my friends garage he used impact tool and it broke out immediately. Looks like I'm going to have to regularly maintain these as you guys suggested. Thank you so much again! Happy camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BluegrassRV said:


> Good news everybody, I took it to my friends garage he used impact tool and it broke out immediately. Looks like I'm going to have to regularly maintain these as you guys suggested. Thank you so much again! Happy camping.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

BluegrassRV said:


> Good news everybody, I took it to my friends garage he used impact tool and it broke out immediately. Looks like I'm going to have to regularly maintain these as you guys suggested. Thank you so much again! Happy camping.


----------

